# moving to San Luis potosi



## Nozv0113

HI, 

My husbands company is looking at sending him over to San Luis potosi in the next couple of months...for 2-3 years.
I have tried to do some research on the city but only find old-ish information... 
Could anyone tell me how safe SLP is? Any particular areas that we should try and stick to or stay away from? How big is the expat community there? We have a very "social" 2 year old daughter who would need to be in a daycare of some sort to mingle with other kids... are there any bilingual daycare? 
any tips, recommendations, personal experiences would be highly appreciated! Anything to help us make this decision of "yay or nay".
thank you in advance!


----------



## TundraGreen

Nozv0113 said:


> HI,
> 
> My husbands company is looking at sending him over to San Luis potosi in the next couple of months...for 2-3 years.
> I have tried to do some research on the city but only find old-ish information...
> Could anyone tell me how safe SLP is? Any particular areas that we should try and stick to or stay away from? How big is the expat community there? We have a very "social" 2 year old daughter who would need to be in a daycare of some sort to mingle with other kids... are there any bilingual daycare?
> any tips, recommendations, personal experiences would be highly appreciated! Anything to help us make this decision of "yay or nay".
> thank you in advance!


I can't help with specific info about San Luis Potosi, but I think you are looking at a great opportunity. Your daughter is young enough that it will be easy for her to integrate and pick up the language. It will serve her in good stead all her life. And you will return about the time she starts school which makes that easier. It seems like the perfect time to do something like this. I have several friends who lived in San Luis Potosi and they all really like living there. They were in the Peace Corps so they rotated out and no longer live there. I have visited there a couple of times and only know it as a short term visitor.


----------



## arithons

If it's just for 2-3 years, then it may be fun.
Don't ship your stuff over, because European companies don't know how to deal with the Mexican importing process.
SLP is really just a big town. Its very dry and dusty. Don't be fooled by images of adventure in "La Huasteca" which is around 3-4 hrs drive away - there is nothing remotely like that near the city.
Im not sure about an expat community but I do see a German flag on the back of cars sometimes - but that may just be someone trying to show off that they visited Europe.
Language is a barrier - Everywhere says they are bilingual, but its very rare for anyone to speak to me in english

If it's just for 2-3 years, then I think it is a good opportunity to come over and see a bit of Mexico, learn the language etc. SLP is pretty safe.


----------



## AlanMexicali

arithons said:


> If it's just for 2-3 years, then it may be fun.
> Don't ship your stuff over, because European companies don't know how to deal with the Mexican importing process.
> SLP is really just a big town. Its very dry and dusty. Don't be fooled by images of adventure in "La Huasteca" which is around 3-4 hrs drive away - there is nothing remotely like that near the city.
> Im not sure about an expat community but I do see a German flag on the back of cars sometimes - but that may just be someone trying to show off that they visited Europe.
> Language is a barrier - Everywhere says they are bilingual, but its very rare for anyone to speak to me in english
> 
> If it's just for 2-3 years, then I think it is a good opportunity to come over and see a bit of Mexico, learn the language etc. SLP is pretty safe.


There is at least one private German club here on 18 de mayo 2 blocks from Himno National and possibly another if they did not move to that location as this club house is about 1 year old, it used to be something else. There is also a banquet hall connected to the German club and I have passed by it on a Sat. night and heard Oompah music. 

Also our local International Friendship Clud which I have been invited to join and get all their e-mails has German sounding names of some of their members and at an open 4th of July barbeque at the cultural center meet some Germans and their families.


----------



## chicois8

I have heard you have to wear pointy boots in San Luis Potosi like these:

Wonderful, Ridiculous, Head-Scratchingly Pointy Mexican Boots Are Now A Designer Item : Code Switch : NPR

LOL


----------



## mes1952

I'm going to travel in that area next year and I've had no problem finding sufficient info about the area. Don't know where you are searching on the web but there are plenty of expat forums involving people living there.


----------



## AlanMexicali

AlanMexicali said:


> There is at least one private German club here on 18 de mayo 2 blocks from Himno National and possibly another if they did not move to that location as this club house is about 1 year old, it used to be something else. There is also a banquet hall connected to the German club and I have passed by it on a Sat. night and heard Oompah music.
> 
> Also our local International Friendship Clud which I have been invited to join and get all their e-mails has German sounding names of some of their members and at an open 4th of July barbeque at the cultural center meet some Germans and their families.


Correction: 18 de marzo, not mayo.


----------



## AlanMexicali

mes1952 said:


> Don't know where you are searching on the web but there are plenty of expat forums involving people living there.


LOL Yes all 3 of us under different names.


----------



## jambi

Just curious why you'd opt for San Luis Potosi when the wonderful city of Queretaro is just a three hour drive south? Were I to ever live in Mexico again (I will NEVER live in Mexico again), Queretaro would definitely be at the top of my list. 

Sorry, don't know anything about SLP, other than it gets bypassed on our journeys up/down highway 57 due to its complete lack of pet friendly accommodations.


----------



## Isla Verde

jambi said:


> Just curious why you'd opt for San Luis Potosi when the wonderful city of Queretaro is just a three hour drive south? . . .


The OP's husband has been offered a job in SLP, that's why. I doubt he'd want to drive three hours to get to work in the morning, not to mention the same drive home in the evening.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> The OP's husband has been offered a job in SLP, that's why. I doubt he'd want to drive three hours to get to work in the morning, not to mention the same drive home in the evening.


Querétaro is 200 klms south of SLP or 2 hours on a 4 lane divided couta with no toll booths to slow you down. Also Querétaro¨s traffic is more congested than SLP´s. IMO


----------



## Nozv0113

mes1952 said:


> I'm going to travel in that area next year and I've had no problem finding sufficient info about the area. Don't know where you are searching on the web but there are plenty of expat forums involving people living there.


I searched online... the important thing for me is to find up to date information on safety (no older than 6 months)...the information that i have seen, is mostly from tourists and a few years old. I'd like to know what the residence/expats of SLP think of the place. 
The idea of SLP worries me a bit cause I've seen/read a lot of news articles on shootings, cartels, etc...but again, almost all of this is older than a year...so not sure what the situation is right now.

The thing is, we don't have to move to SLP. We (my husband) has the option of turning down the job. I just don't want to be one of those people who is cooped up in their little safe world thinking the worst of all other countries and over reacting to what it might actually be like living there... but I also don't want to put my family in danger by wanting a bit of change and trying something new. ..
I would like to be able to move around town with my daughter in tow (at least in the day time) without feeling paranoid...


----------



## AlanMexicali

I haven´t read any local news of cartel activity here since the one incident on one weekend about 3 years ago. The crime rate is low here and safety is what you make it as far as robbery and assaults. I advise you to stay away from strip clubs and keep out of the shady áreas after 11 PM at night. I appears the local gang bangers sleep all day and come out to play close to midnight. The downtown has clubs and bars but is well patrollled all the time. The locals I know have no security concerns. Most sucessful businesses have guards inside and in the parking lots to watch over you as do banks and department stores and all the malls. We live in a "privada" and have 5 security guards 24 hours a day and 2 riding motorcylces through it and keep track of workers and deliveries quite thoughly. If security at the 2 gates phone your house and you don´t answer or don´t want someone to come to your house they are kept out.


----------



## Nozv0113

AlanMexicali said:


> I haven´t read any local news of cartel activity here since the one incident on one weekend about 3 years ago. The crime rate is low here and safety is what you make it as far as robbery and assaults. I advise you to stay away from strip clubs and keep out of the shady áreas after 11 PM at night. I appears the local gang bangers sleep all day and come out to play close to midnight. The downtown has clubs and bars but is well patrollled all the time. The locals I know have no security concerns. Most sucessful businesses have guards inside and in the parking lots to watch over you as do banks and department stores and all the malls. We live in a "privada" and have 5 security guards 24 hours a day and 2 riding motorcylces through it and keep track of workers and deliveries quite thoughly. If security at the 2 gates phone your house and you don´t answer or don´t want someone to come to your house they are kept out.


Oh wow! Thank you so much! This is exactly the type of information I was after! 
Is a "privada" a compound? 
Thanks again for the info, very helpful!


----------



## AlanMexicali

Nozv0113 said:


> Oh wow! Thank you so much! This is exactly the type of information I was after!
> Is a "privada" a compound?
> Thanks again for the info, very helpful!


Yes it is. High cement walls with electric wire on top. No need to have a wall surrounding your house or a garage door that most large expensive houses have outside a compound. In the US that are called gated guarded communities.


----------



## chicois8

AlanMexicali said:


> Most sucessful businesses have guards inside and in the parking lots to watch over you as do banks and department stores and all the malls. We live in a "privada" and have 5 security guards 24 hours a day and 2 riding motorcylces through it and keep track of workers and deliveries quite thoughly. If security at the 2 gates phone your house and you don´t answer or don´t want someone to come to your house they are kept out.


It always amuses me when someone talks about their home town declaring how safe it is then lists all the security measures to keep it safe....Maybe if there were no safety concerns they would not need so many guards........

Then continues with : " Yes it is. High cement walls with electric wire on top. No need to have a wall surrounding your house or a garage door that most large expensive houses have outside a compound. In the US that are called gated guarded communities.

Sounds more like a prison, do you have razor wire also? LOL


----------



## coondawg

Sadly, in Mexico, the current federal government has really clamped down on violence reporting and so it is basically impossible to know what is currently happening and where. Many of us that use the US State Department Warnings and Travel Advisories for Mexico find that they are aware of most trouble spots and restrict their employees movements. What you do with their advisories is up to you. As long as you take precautions against kidnappings (a very real and now often happening in Mexico), have your plan Bs, and use a lot of common sense (realizing that you are not in Kansas or a small town USA, but in a Foreign country), you should get along fine. You will want a compounded area, as there is definitely a reason people who have money use them and other security measures. Good luck !


----------



## Hound Dog

_


chicois8 said:



It always amuses me when someone talks about their home town declaring how safe it is then lists all the security measures to keep it safe....Maybe if there were no safety concerns they would not need so many guards........

Then continues with : " Yes it is. High cement walls with electric wire on top. No need to have a wall surrounding your house or a garage door that most large expensive houses have outside a compound. In the US that are called gated guarded communities.

Sounds more like a prison, do you have razor wire also? LOL

Click to expand...

_When looking for a second residence back in 2006, we considered SLP City which is an industrial city with a nice colonial center I found attractive in a sort of "industrial" way, surrounded by high desert which is an environment I really like. As the city is in that high desert it probably has a bit of a bracing climate in the winter but summers should be pleasantly mild much of the time and I believe any heat would be a dry heat which is more aceptable than heat and humidity . My wife put the QT on considering SLP as a second home community and that´s just as well as we then concentrated on Southern Mexico and settled on distant Chiapas in the far south adjacent to Guatamala with its coolish, splendidly green highlands which is an environment more to our liking. 

We have never lived in SLP but I have always felt it would be a relatively safe city in which to reside and I urge you to put aside your fears and make your decisión based solely on the opportunity at hand. I think living in SLP would be an adventure worth undertaking.

As for living behind enclosed protective walls, that is a local custom which we find charming. At our house at Lake Chapala, we have eight foot stone walls topped with concertina wire (hidden by mature flowering vines) surrounding the property and all of our doors and windows are barred. Very attractively and decoratively barred I might add. We have a locally constantly monitored, movement sensitive alarm system in the garden surrounding our home which we installed a few years ago when we had a rash of home burglaries and invasions in the "Lakeside" área but things have calmed down since in that small urban enclave and exurb of Greater Guatalajara. As far as SLP City is concerned, I´ve never heard or read of serious crime problems or cartel activity in that city so if I were you I´d set my concerns aside and consider myself lucky to have the opportunity to move there for a time.

What´s funny is that in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas (versus the noted expat retirement community known locally as as "lakeside") - home of the Zapatista insurrection and a small city with some crime problems, the houses in our barrio of El Cerrillo are wall-to-wall adjacent to each other and most of our neighbors are local Mexicans. Homes in that área are not normally walled but bars on windows are commonplace. In Mexican communities such as San Cristóbal it is standard that neighbors look out for neighbors and quickly come to any local residents aid at the first even hint of trouble on the Street or adjacent streets. The local cops are notoriously crooked and cannot be trusted in the least so this tradition of neighbors watching out for neighbors and _quite seriously _so, grew to its current vigilance level. We feel quite safe down there but that doesn´t mean we randomly stroll about dark streets at night. One must excercise cpmmon sense.

Contrary to the notion that high walls and concertina wire imprison one in one´s residence, we enjoy the privacy and security of our compound and live adjacent to Lake Chapala with its endless safe, deserted beaches for mutt walking.

What´s funny is that in the small town Alabama environment in which I was raised, high walls surrounding one´s residence would have been an affront to the community where residential properties were identified by hedges, bushes and trees and those property boundaries were largely respected. I´ll take my private Mexican walled garden environment any day. Now, excuse me as I go for my daily swim in the nude with no concern for my privacy. 

We have lived in Mexico as retirees for 15 years and thank our lucky stars that we retired in neither my native U.S. nor my wife´s native France. Despite its myriad problems, Mexico is a great place to live. We´ll eventually check out here feet first, thank you.


----------



## chicois8

Thanks for " History of Bubba" ( like everyone knows you live in two areas of Mexico because you mention it in almost every post you write, getting boring )

I've been traveling and living in Mexico since 1957 so i am kind of familiar with housing and living conditions ....I do not know why you would start your essay by using my quote about how people never have problems where they live or have a vested interest in.......


----------



## AlanMexicali

chicois8 said:


> It always amuses me when someone talks about their home town declaring how safe it is then lists all the security measures to keep it safe....Maybe if there were no safety concerns they would not need so many guards........
> 
> Then continues with : " Yes it is. High cement walls with electric wire on top. No need to have a wall surrounding your house or a garage door that most large expensive houses have outside a compound. In the US that are called gated guarded communities.
> 
> Sounds more like a prison, do you have razor wire also? LOL


There are many perks living in this upscale "privada". No noise all of the time, nice view from your front window, beautiful landscaping with 2 fountains and childrens trampoline and sand box and wooden playhouse, stone sidewalks and guest parking very open and large lots and on the side of a hill with view of the city.


----------



## WintheWin

AlanMexicali said:


> There are many perks living in this upscale "privada". No noise all of the time, nice view from your front window, beautiful landscaping with 2 fountains and childrens trampoline and sand box and wooden playhouse, stone sidewalks and guest parking very open and large lots and on the side of a hill with view of the city.


No transients either, which goes a long way to keeping the neighborhood safe.


----------



## Isla Verde

WintheWin said:


> No transients either, which goes a long way to keeping the neighborhood safe.


What do you mean by transients?


----------



## WintheWin

Isla Verde said:


> What do you mean by transients?


hobos/vagrants


----------



## TundraGreen

WintheWin said:


> hobos/vagrants


I thought hobos and vagrants went away after the depression, 100 years ago. Most homeless people now are not moving around. The only transients I ever see are Central Americans moving through Mexico trying to get to the US. I would not call them hobos or vagrants. They don't seem to bother anybody so I don't see them contributing to danger. Nor do the homeless people for that matter.


----------



## WintheWin

TundraGreen said:


> I thought hobos and vagrants went away after the depression, 100 years ago. Most homeless people now are not moving around. The only transients I ever see are Central Americans moving through Mexico trying to get to the US. I would not call them hobos or vagrants. They don't seem to bother anybody so I don't see them contributing to danger. Nor do the homeless people for that matter.


I live about a half mile from a "ferrocarril"…

Often these people are from Central America, undocumented, and are a known source of drug abuse, theft, and various forms of petty crime where I live.

Regular police don't do much about it, because el "ferrocaril" is under federal jurisdiction. Surrounded by a series of some abandoned, some not, warehouses. 

At night transients leave their shelters and go through the surrounding colonias. 

My neighborhood's caught more than a handful in the act.

Maybe in other cities it's not as pronounced,

Maybe it's because I live close to one, on the US-Mexico border.


----------



## WintheWin

That's why a lot of people prefer to live in Privadas. I also thought that was one of the bonuses. You always have "el guardia" who makes sure "los tecolines" y los "vagos" don't go into your neighborhood.

(I do have to add, that lately, say… in the last year or so, such incidents have reduced greatly, as 'la estacion del ferrocarril' has received much needed maintenance, and general care. Before it was literally a jumble of debris, much of which has been cleared. However, there is still a higher incidence of petty crime in/around that region, compared to other sites. Should be noted, that it's generally what would be considered an upper/middle class area, that was initially populated by IMSS/Federal Gov employees since the mid to late 70's, and not one of the poorer 'colonies urbanas' where this sort of crime is much more common.)


----------



## TundraGreen

WintheWin said:


> I live about a half mile from a "ferrocarril"…
> 
> Often these people are from Central America, undocumented, and are a known source of drug abuse, theft, and various forms of petty crime where I live.
> 
> Regular police don't do much about it, because el "ferrocaril" is under federal jurisdiction. Surrounded by a series of some abandoned, some not, warehouses.
> 
> At night transients leave their shelters and go through the surrounding colonias.
> 
> My neighborhood's caught more than a handful in the act.
> 
> Maybe in other cities it's not as pronounced,
> 
> Maybe it's because I live close to one, on the US-Mexico border.


That is different than where I have seen them. In Guadalajara and in Queretaro, I have seen lots of families living on the sidewalk with their few belongings asking for handouts as they try to move north. In Chihuahua, the freight trains have lots of migrants riding on top. In the movie, Sin Nombre (worth viewing incidentally), the migrants are mostly victims. I don't doubt that the situation can be different in different places.


----------



## WintheWin

TundraGreen said:


> That is different than where I have seen them. In Guadalajara and in Queretaro, I have seen lots of families living on the sidewalk with their few belongings asking for handouts as they try to move north. In Chihuahua, the freight trains have lots of migrants riding on top. In the movie, Sin Nombre (worth viewing incidentally), the migrants are mostly victims. I don't doubt that the situation can be different in different places.


We see some of those too, usually women going from house-to-house in the early evenings when the weather's better, asking for donations or food.

I always figured they eventually move to TJ, where the weather is more bearable, don't know if there are many more job opportunities there though.


----------



## ojosazules11

WintheWin said:


> We see some of those too, usually women going from house-to-house in the early evenings when the weather's better, asking for donations or food.
> 
> I always figured they eventually move to TJ, where the weather is more bearable, don't know if there are many more job opportunities there though.


Most Cantral American migrants have the US as their final goal, so travelling through the rest of Mexico they are trying to find a way to keep moving North. Once they hit the border, it makes sense that they hit a bottle neck as they try to find a way to get across the border. That's probably at least one of the reasons for the difference in what TG sees in Guadalajara and WTW sees in Tijuana. Also, if the Central Americans manage to "pass" as Mexicans (and don't have any documentation identifying them as Central American), then if they are caught while trying to cross the border they will be returned across that same border, where they will hang around until they can try again. 

(Apologies to OP - this isn't particularly pertinent to SLP).


----------



## GARYJ65

TundraGreen said:


> I thought hobos and vagrants went away after the depression, 100 years ago. Most homeless people now are not moving around. The only transients I ever see are Central Americans moving through Mexico trying to get to the US. I would not call them hobos or vagrants. They don't seem to bother anybody so I don't see them contributing to danger. Nor do the homeless people for that matter.


But they do; i know a place where they, the immigrants, in the evening they throw rocks at vehicles windshields and window, when the vehicles stop, passengers get mugged, once or twice they have injured passengers with those rocks. They are a plague


----------



## coondawg

Looks like there are those in Mexico who agree with many in the US. When we lived in South Texas in a smaller town, we learned the hard way that you cannot leave clothes on your line at night, as the illegals take them. Also, anything that they can use that is not tied down will be gone in the morning. They are indeed a "plague," as Gary describes them. The "best type of people" from countries SOB are not coming illegally to the US. That is what many people are unhappy about. They are trashy, have no respect for others, nor their property. I have seen a lot in my lifetime in Texas.


----------



## Isla Verde

Now I understand the situation better. Since I don't live near the border or a route taken by the "transients" first mentioned by WintheWin, I have never seen Central American migrants in my neighborhood. There are a couple of homeless guys that live in the street, but they are harmless and one picks up money by doing odd jobs for the local businesses. Of course, there are poor women (with a child or two in tow) selling candy or just begging, but they are passive participants in the life of the barrio - they are not aggressive and certainly don't throw stones at passersby or steal. I feel no need to live in a privada (not that I could afford to!) and feel as safe living in my small apartment building sans portero as I would living in any big city back in the States.


----------



## TundraGreen

This thread reminds me of the story about the blind man and the elephant. We all seem to have our own idea about migrants based on our own experience. And the different experiences have shaped very different ideas.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Now I understand the situation better. Since I don't live near the border or a route taken by the "transients" first mentioned by WintheWin, I have never seen Central American migrants in my neighborhood. There are a couple of homeless guys that live in the street, but they are harmless and one picks up money by doing odd jobs for the local businesses. Of course, there are poor women (with a child or two in tow) selling candy or just begging, but they are passive participants in the life of the barrio - they are not aggressive and certainly don't throw stones at passersby or steal. I feel no need to live in a privada (not that I could afford to!) and feel as safe living in my small apartment building sans portero as I would living in any big city back in the States.


Those "poor women (with a child or two in tow)" might very well be Guatemalan, Honduran or Salvadorian and just passing through, unless you see the same ones regularly over a period of time. I certainly have seen families like that in Queretaro just to the north of you that were Central American migrants moving north in search of a better life.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> This thread reminds me of the story about the blind man and the elephant. We all seem to have our own idea about migrants based on our own experience. And the different experiences have shaped very different ideas.


Actually, it's a series of ancient stories originating in the Indian subcontinent about a group of blind men and an elephant. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_men_and_an_elephant


----------



## Hound Dog

_


chicois8 said:



Thanks for " History of Bubba" ( like everyone knows you live in two areas of Mexico because you mention it in almost every post you write, getting boring )

I've been traveling and living in Mexico since 1957 so i am kind of familiar with housing and living conditions ....I do not know why you would start your essay by using my quote about how people never have problems where they live or have a vested interest in.......

Click to expand...

_As memory serves me, envy is a cardinal sin surpassed only by crude attempts by the envious to increase their stature with extraneuos information meant to convey that they are well-traveled but, in your case, information also unintentionally revealing of your rather lengthy tenure on the planet. In 1957 I was in the ninth grade so I was too inconvenienced with required scholastic duties to travel about. I was not able to travel freely until 1966 at which time I hitchhiked and , where necessary, took overland transportion (or intermittently flew through áreas beset by wars and thus too dangerous in those day) from Alexandria, Egypt to Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania. and then flew on to India for a change of scenery.and a year of bumming around and dining on the outstanding local cuisine of the sub-continent. Your Mexican exploits far exceed my adventures in those days and, now, in my dotage, I am too enfeebled by age to undertake to outshine your long, enduring Mexican adventure. 

I did not mean to indicate in my posting that, "...people never have problems (with)where they live or (in which they) have a vested interest...." In my youth and on my first job, I had a boss who detested me and although, at the time, I lived in pleasant circumstances the Santa Monica área on the beach, he assigned me semi-permanently to work assignments in the San Joaquin Valley in California where I, of necessity, lived for some time. I had a number of problems in those days with where I lived in that dreadful valley but I had a vested interest in continuing to live there in order to receive ongoing recompense for performing my duties. I would not express the above opinión you quoted nor would I have quoted you expressing such sentiments.

As long as I live at Lake Chapala and in the Chiapas Highlands I will write of my experiences in those áreas as those are the places in which I reside. As for the postings of others on any fórum; if I find a particular participant´s postings boring in general (as you say you find mine), I spare myself the displeasure of opening and reading that participant´s fórum contributions. I suggest you adopt a similar posture regarding my postings for your own peace of mind. 

By the way, I no longer use the forum moniker "Bubba" and haven´t for some time nor do I continue to post on Chapala oriented foums where I used that name in the past. However, it´s always good to hear from an old "Bubba" fan.

Now back to the OP´s San Luis Potosí subject of this thread.


----------



## coondawg

TundraGreen said:


> We all seem to have our own idea about migrants based on our own experience. And the different experiences have shaped very different ideas.


I am not sure it is an "idea" but just experiences, and when I say that many illegals are not the best quality of people, are trashy, have no respect for others and others possessions, and are users of others and moochers, I am talking from first hand experiences and lots of it in my previous and current lifetime. Others who have not lived among or near them as I have will have their own experiences. If you had lived where I have, I sincerely believe those who support illegals would have a much different tune to play. There are always exceptions to everything, but those exceptions are not near the majority. Those who have come legally that I have encountered, are much different than the illegals, and similar to what I refer to as "normal" Americans. I find it rare NOB that anyone is opposed to legal immigrants, but a lot of people are opposed to people who break the law, abuse the law, and enter illegally


----------



## chicois8

Dawg writes" if I find a particular participant´s postings boring in general (as you say you find mine), I spare myself the displeasure of opening and reading that participant´s fórum contributions. I suggest you adopt a similar posture regarding my postings for your own peace of mind."

I usually ignore your lengthy posts but of course I am going to look see when you use one of my posts or quotes in you post..


----------



## citlali

I worked with many undocumented workers in the States and I found them great workers, they were great employees both in our warehouses and vineyardds so obviously not every one had bad experiences with them. There are bad apples in every group but I found less bad apples amongst them than the US citizen who worked for us. 
Once we hired via a temp agency a crew to move a warehouse and right in the middle of the move the cops came in and came to arrest 3 of them who had escaped from jail (they were US Citizens. Another was a man who was a drug addict, his family lived on welfare and he was homeless and he was a drug addict not a bad guy per say but pretty screwed up..I had way more problems with the US citizens tan the undocumented...

I found out that the undocumented worked harder were better workers and had much less problems than the rest of the workers. The problems we had with the Mexican workers is that they would take off for their family fiestas or their village fiestas with no notice. It did not matter if we told them they could not do that would not be rehire and so on, when they would decide to go and see their family they were gone no matter what.


----------



## coondawg

Citlali, if you had lived and had the same experience as I have had, I believe that you would feel similar to the way I feel about illegals. That should tell us that we are getting many people in the US that are not desirable and the US should do something about it, no? Is there a good reason we can't make a sincere effort to check these people before we allow them to enter and remain in the US? Sorry, I guess I am asking the wrong person these questions since you chose not to be a US citizen, you really do not have a dog in this fight, no?


----------



## chicois8

Ms.Bubba writes: " The problems we had with the Mexican workers is that they would take off for their family fiestas or their village fiestas with no notice. It did not matter if we told them they could not do that would not be rehire and so on, when they would decide to go and see their family they were gone no matter what.

How terrible that a Mexican worker would put family ahead of hoeing your garden even after you told them they could not go...Guess seeing family was more important that working for you,LOL


----------



## TundraGreen

coondawg said:


> Citlali, if you had lived and had the same experience as I have had, I believe that you would feel similar to the way I feel about illegals. That should tell us that we are getting many people in the US that are not desirable and the US should do something about it, no? Is there a good reason we can't make a sincere effort to check these people before we allow them to enter and remain in the US? Sorry, I guess I am asking the wrong person these questions since you chose not to be a US citizen, you really do not have a dog in this fight, no?


So you have to be a citizen of a country to have an opinion about it? Then we should restrict all comments in this Forum to Mexican citizens, is that right?


----------



## coondawg

T.G., I did not say that and you know I didn't. People can have any opinion they care to have about anything, but only voters can change things in a country (that is where the dog comes in), no offense, Dawg.  
So, for me, the only "opinion" that matters in this situation to me, is from a citizen. Do I have that right to decide this for myself?


----------



## Isla Verde

coondawg said:


> Citlali, if you had lived and had the same experience as I have had, I believe that you would feel similar to the way I feel about illegals. That should tell us that we are getting many people in the US that are not desirable and the US should do something about it, no? Is there a good reason we can't make a sincere effort to check these people before we allow them to enter and remain in the US? Sorry, I guess I am asking the wrong person these questions since you chose not to be a US citizen, you really do not have a dog in this fight, no?


Citlali lived and worked for many years in the States, so she has her experiences with illegal workers to offer a positive counterpoint to your negative one, both of which are valid, but only if we stop putting all "illegals" in the same basket. Not sure what you mean by "having a dog in this fight", but then I'm from the East Coast and don't speak "Texan".


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> So you have to be a citizen of a country to have an opinion about it? Then we should restrict all comments in this Forum to Mexican citizens, is that right?


That would keep Gary very busy!


----------



## coondawg

Isla Verde said:


> Citlali lived and worked for many years in the States, so she has her experiences with illegal workers to offer a positive counterpoint to your negative one, both of which are valid, but only if we stop putting all "illegals" in the same basket. Not sure what you mean by "having a dog in this fight", but then I'm from the East Coast and don't speak "Texan".


She does not offer a positive counterpoint to what I have experienced in Texas. Her experiences are not in Texas. There is no "balancing" here. Different areas and different people, and different lifestyles. That is why there is a lot of problems NOB, because what is true in one area is not true in another. I bet very few here have gone to the grocery store day in and day out and always come across several illegals each time in the store. Very few here have driven through the areas where illegals live and seen the trash situations where they live. And, I bet no one here has had a group of 6-10 illegals move into a house down the street from where they live and had to call the Sherriff because they were just filthy and "pigs". That happens in Texas. Why?


----------



## Isla Verde

coondawg said:


> She does not offer a positive counterpoint to what I have experienced in Texas. Her experiences are not in Texas. There is no "balancing" here. Different areas and different people, and different lifestyles. That is why there is a lot of problems NOB, because what is true in one area is not true in another. I bet very few here have gone to the grocery store day in and day out and always come across several illegals each time in the store. Very few here have driven through the areas where illegals live and seen the trash situations where they live. And, I bet no one here has had a group of 6-10 illegals move into a house down the street from where they live and had to call the Sherriff because they were just filthy and "pigs". That happens in Texas.


Sounds very unpleasant. How do you know that all of these people were illegals? I suppose all red-blooded US citizens living in the Lone Star State lead exemplary lives, no "trash situations" for them.


----------



## citlali

No I have nothing to say, just the right to pay taxes., no visa, no green card but taxes every year, tell me about it.. and you are right I had no interest in becoming a citizen .

If you think the US have problems just listen to the European news where we have plenty of migrants and ours are not even Christians and do not speak an easy to learn language and maybe some of them are terrorists or will get radicalized when they realize they live in a culture they do not like or understand and you think the US has horrible problems with Mexico and Central America.get serious.

I have always lived around migrants legal and illegal and sometimes the legal migrants are just as much of a problem as the illegals. I was living in England in the late 60´s when all the Pakistanís living in Uganda where being massacred and getting out of there.
We would get 30 news kids at school every week, the hospitals and the doctors were difficult to get into. The maternity wards were overwhelmed as well and those people being Pakistanís were legal and they were refugies as well and were creating all kinds of problems as well and the laws were changed eventually but sometimes a country gets overwehlmed by the problems of other countries and in that sense the US is not any different.


----------



## coondawg

Isla Verde said:


> Sounds very unpleasant. How do you know that all of these people were illegals? I suppose all red-blooded US citizens living in the Lone Star State lead exemplary lives, no "trash situations" for them.


Come on, Marsha, we are talking illegals. If you want to talk about poor white trash, then start that thread and I can give you lots. You know that there exits our "own" citizens that are not desirable, why do we need more ands illegals? It's like "I don't take that bull from my children, and I'm certainly not going to take it from someone else's."
Marsha, when you have lived in an area 73 years, you get to know things. When you speak Spanish and hear other speak Spanish, you know what they say. Illegals are easy to recognize and pick out.


----------



## citlali

Coondawgs , the fact that I still pay a lot of taxes to the US gives me the right to talk about it .

I worked in East LA and Arizona, they were plenty of Mexicans in the grocery stores day in day out but I never asked them if they had papers or not and frankly that was not my business. 
So only illegals trash places..I guess we have not lived in the same áreas..you are right.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


chicois8 said:



Ms.Bubba writes: " The problems we had with the Mexican workers is that they would take off for their family fiestas or their village fiestas with no notice. It did not matter if we told them they could not do that would not be rehire and so on, when they would decide to go and see their family they were gone no matter what.

How terrible that a Mexican worker would put family ahead of hoeing your garden even after you told them they could not go...Guess seeing family was more important that working for you,LOL

Click to expand...

_I am reminded of a time when I was a commercial banker in the industrial city of Oakland, California and spent much of my time calling on potential industrial clients in the East Bay industrial corridor along the eastern shore of San Francisco Bay in an área loosely defined as the Greater Oakland Metro Area. In the course of those business development duties I was calling one day on a potential client who manufactured some industrial product in the San Leandro área. As we discussed the nature of this person´s business, he volunteered the information that about a year before that he had decided to open a new plant in rural Mississippi to take advantage of the cheap labor there and more convenient distribution channels to service his Eastern clientele. As an Alabama native before moving to Northern California, I inquired as to what his experience had been opening a manufacturing facility in the rural south and he responded that his experience had been positive for the most part but one of his major gripes was that his Mississippi workers, while dedicated and hard working when on the job, had a tendency to take off from work without warning to attend far-flung family reunions, church revival meetings and other family and community events and that had made management of his assembly line in Mississippi a nightmare. 

Charming regional quirks can be amusing unless you are unfamiliar with local eccentricities and trying to run an industrial assembly line while the local revival tent is up and running..


----------



## chicois8

Hound Dog said:


> I am reminded of a time when I was a commercial banker in the industrial city of Oakland, California and spent much of my time calling on potential industrial clients in the East Bay industrial corridor along the eastern shore of San Francisco Bay in an área loosely defined as the Greater Oakland Metro Area. In the course of those business development duties I was calling one day on a potential client who manufactured some industrial product in the San Leandro área. As we discussed the nature of this person´s business, he volunteered the information that about a year before that he had decided to open a new plant in rural Mississippi to take advantage of the cheap labor there and more convenient distribution channels to service his Eastern clientele. As an Alabama native before moving to Northern California, I inquired as to what his experience had been opening a manufacturing facility in the rural south and he responded that his experience had been positive for the most part but one of his major gripes was that his Mississippi workers, while dedicated and hard working when on the job, had a tendency to take off from work without warning to attend far-flung family reunions, church revival meetings and other family and community events and that had made management of his assembly line in Mississippi a nightmare.
> 
> Charming regional quirks can be amusing unless you are unfamiliar with local eccentricities and trying to run an industrial assembly line while the local revival tent is up and running..



I think you should take some time off to write an autobiography, take along, long time...... 
By the way my quote was commenting on what your wife was complaining about.......


----------



## Hound Dog

coondawg said:


> Come on, Marsha, we are talking illegals. If you want to talk about poor white trash, then start that thread and I can give you lots.


Yes, indeed, Marsha, CD is from Texas and an authority on "whte trash" from years of personal interraction with same.

As an Alabama boy who moved to the Santa Monica área in the 1960s to meet Nanette Funicello and Troy Donahue for beach romps as depicted in the beach blanket movies of the 50s, I can attest that Texas had great intrinsic value as a flat, dusty place with straight-as-an-arrow Interstate 10 to transport Dawg from Mobile to Santa Monica through the endless, flat, featureless Texas plains designed by God to get Dawg to Southern California as expeditiously as possible. Otherwise, Mexico, from whom the U.S. for some unfathomable reason stole this outback and cracker´s redoubt, and can have it back in exchange for Baja California and the Quintana Roo Caribbean Coast.

Never did meet Troy and Nanette despite my hanging out at various Santa Monica and Manhattan Beach bars drinking grapefruit soda spiked with vodka - the drink of the day in Southern California in those days. What a disappointment. I may as well have stayed on the Dauphin Island beaches of my home state and saved that long drive to California.


----------



## citlali

Chicois how little do you know me. I was not complaining I was stating a fact. We got more people to replace the ones that were gone and life went on.
If the new guys were not as good as the old guys we hired the old guys back if or when they got back.
I was running a business and really did not have time to worry about the traditions or complain about them.


----------



## Hound Dog

chicois8 said:


> I think you should take some time off to write an autobiography, take along, long time......
> By the way my quote was commenting on what your wife was complaining about.......


Dawg is writing it already - just posting it piecemeal for your benefit Chicois since we both seem to be afflicted with attention déficit disorder.


----------



## coondawg

citlali said:


> Coondawgs , the fact that I still pay a lot of taxes to the US gives me the right to talk about it .
> 
> I worked in East LA and Arizona, they were plenty of Mexicans in the grocery stores day in day out but I never asked them if they had papers or not and frankly that was not my business.
> So only illegals trash places..I guess we have not lived in the same áreas..you are right.


You don't need to pay taxes to talk about anything you want, but maybe you need to reread what I said about that, as you are not responding to what I said. That is common here, however. We are talking about illegals, and I addressed the other also, guess that flew over also? If you have lived all your life around them and worked with them and worked with their children for over 30 years, you would know the difference. Anyway, you know your area, even though you have no dog in this fight, so what difference does it make to you about what I have experienced in Texas. Are you planning on going to Texas and make changes? I doubt it. FYI, California has had a lot of water under the bridge since you lived and worked there. What was true back in the 20's is no longer true today.


----------



## coondawg

Here is a "Heads Up" for those of you that may have a birthday in the near future. My wife wanted to go out to eat at lunch to celebrate mine today and picked the Sirloin Stockade in Plaza Mayor, since it has been years since we ate there. I remember the food being rather expensive and not very tasty, and my memory is still pretty good.  

The point is I have almost given up asking for Senior Discounts, as they are so few and so little here and was reluctant to ask, but did anyway. The girl at the register asked for my I.D. and then proceeded to give me a complete Buffet and drink FREE (166p)!!~!~
WOW ! That was really nice of them. I made a point to ask for the manager and also expressed my thanks to her.
So, bear that in mind if you have one nearby.


----------



## coondawg

Hound Dog said:


> Yes, indeed, Marsha, CD is from Texas and an authority on "whte trash" from years of personal interraction with same.
> .


Come on Dawg, you are my number one source for the WT, you being one of them Alabama boys that grew up among them and that knows everything about everything in the South, and the West, and etc. BTW, lots more WT in Alabama than Texas, as I passed thru there once.


----------



## citlali

I guess the illegals must have a different smell in Texas because when the Immigration came to check who was documented and who was not they always asked for the papers, speaking with people or hearing what they say is not enough unless they tell you they do not have papers .


----------



## coondawg

Citali, you cannot speak for my experiences. You know nothing about me, nor my life. Just face it, you do not know everything about everyone or everything.


----------



## citlali

I especially like this sentence: "If you have lived all your life around them and worked with them and worked with their children for over 30 years, you would know the difference.""

So the kids are ilegal too?

well said like a true Texan!


----------



## TundraGreen

I think it is time to shut down this thread. There have been enough Rule 1 violations on all sides.

If someone would like to go back to the original topic, San Luis Potosi, please start a new thread.


----------

